# Dudley Moore



## kaydee (Feb 23, 2009)

Ξέρω, δεν έχουν σχέση με τα μεταφραστικά, μα είναι ό,τι πιο χαλαρωτικό είδα τελευταία.










και τόσα άλλα.

Καλημέρα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2009)

Το δεύτερο είναι από τη σειρά _Beyond the Fringe_. Το πρώτο, από την _Not Only... But Also_. Δεν είχα προλάβει καμιά από τις δύο. Για τη δεύτερη διαβάζω στην Wikipedia:

Peter Cook's comedy partnership with Dudley Moore led to the popular and critically feted television show _Not Only... But Also_. This was initially intended by the BBC as a vehicle for Dudley Moore's musical talents, but when Moore invited Cook to write sketches and appear with him, the show suddenly became hugely popular. Using few props, they created a unique style of dry and absurd television which was immediately successful and found a place in the mainstream, ultimately lasting for three seasons. Here Cook showcased his characters, such as Sir Arthur Streeb-Greebling and the pair's Pete and Dud. Other memorable sketches include "Superthunderstingcar", a send-up of the Gerry Anderson marionette TV shows and Cook's pastiche of 1960s trendy arts documentaries — satirised in a parodic TV segment on Greta Garbo.

Despite the show's cult status, by the early 1970s the BBC had decided to erase most of the master videotapes of the series, with a view to reusing the tapes due to the expense of the format. This was common UK television practice at the time, when agreements with actors' and musicians' unions limited the number of repeats. (The policy of wiping recordings ceased in 1978.) When Cook learned the series was to be destroyed, he offered to buy the tapes from the BBC but was refused due to copyright issues. He then suggested that he purchase new tapes, so that the BBC would have no need to erase the originals, but inexplicably this was also turned down.

Of the original programmes, only eight of the twenty-two complete episodes survive complete. These comprise the entire first series with the exception of the fifth and seventh episodes, the first and last episodes of the second series, and the Christmas special. Of the 1970 third series, only the various film inserts (usually of outdoor scenes) still survive. The BBC later recovered some of the shows by approaching overseas television networks and buying back copies that had not yet been destroyed. A compilation of six half-hour programmes, _The Best of What's Left of Not Only...But Also_ was shown on television in 1990, and was released on VHS and DVD.​
Οι νοσταλγοί και οι αρχαιοδίφες, ας επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου.


----------

